# VK - End of March new stock



## Gizmo (27/3/17)

Geekvape Medusa RDTA





Geekvape Illusion Tank




VGOD Pro Mech ( Aluminium and Copper Editions )






RESTOCK:

Smok Stick V8

https://www.vapeking.co.za/new-arrivals.html


----------



## Gizmo (28/3/17)

Few more arrivals:

Jellyfish RTA





Pilak Alas Styled Mech






as well as:

Geekvape Illusion 3PC Coils
Resind Wide Bore 510 Drip Tips
Vape Band Thick 24mm X 12mm
Smok TFV12 Replacement Glas
Kanger Mini-C Replacement Glass
Smok TFV8 Big Baby Beast Replacement Glass

https://www.vapeking.co.za/new-arrivals.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (29/3/17)

Zoob by Milc and Mr Hardwicks now available!




https://www.vapeking.co.za/new-arrivals.html

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gizmo (30/3/17)

Awesome little USB 18650 Dual Charger just in https://www.vapeking.co.za/xtar-mc2-usb-dual-bay-charger.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------

